# Hedgie sneezing, I'm not sure what to do



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, just joined this site today and I'm in need of urgent help. I got my hedgie on Friday and today she woke up sneezing and what not. I hope she doesn't have a URI I've only had her for 4 days  I'm really worried about her and was hoping you guys could provide some insight and help me out


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Seasponges said:
 

> Hey everyone, just joined this site today and I'm in need of urgent help. I got my hedgie on Friday and today she woke up sneezing and what not. I hope she doesn't have a URI I've only had her for 4 days  I'm really worried about her and was hoping you guys could provide some insight and help me out


Info I left out in the original, the hedgehog is about 3 months old, owned for about 4 days, the temperature is 74 degrees, lighting provided from 8 a.m. til about 10 p.m.
Poop is normal a bit green.
Nose, she is sneezing, it's wet, and she's been sneezing all day.
Breathing is normal, could be slow with the sneezing.
Eating and exercising normally.
Skin scratching is occasionally.
No vomiting.
Normal activity.
and no meds.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What bedding do you have her on? Any kind of loose/substrate bedding (shavings, Carefresh, etc) is going to be dusty to some degree or another, and can cause respiratory irritation. If you use liners, things like a scented detergent can do the same. A hedgehog's nose should be moist like a dog's, and occasionally you'll see a drip or two of moisture, also like a dog's. If it's runny or bubbly, or you hear wheezing, that's a good sign of a URI. Sneezing without those other symptoms may be caused by something environmental, so you should rule that out first.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

moxieberry said:


> What bedding do you have her on? Any kind of loose/substrate bedding (shavings, Carefresh, etc) is going to be dusty to some degree or another, and can cause respiratory irritation. If you use liners, things like a scented detergent can do the same. A hedgehog's nose should be moist like a dog's, and occasionally you'll see a drip or two of moisture, also like a dog's. If it's runny or bubbly, or you hear wheezing, that's a good sign of a URI. Sneezing without those other symptoms may be caused by something environmental, so you should rule that out first.


I currently have her on Carefresh Basic Blend it has like paper and kiln dried wood which looks like Aspen. What would wheezing sound like? I know she's sneezing for sure, but ever since I've looked up causes of sneezing I'm scared to death of losing my little girl so quickly. If I have a chance I will try and line her cage with fleece to rule that out, and it's so late, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow for a vet's help. I already emailed two vets so far to make sure I will get a reply ASAP. I hope it's just the bedding, since she's still getting accustomed to her new home. Let's hope I wake up tomorrow and hear her not sneezing  any recommendations on anything else I could do as a precaution to help her and give her relief?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you don't have a fleece blanket handy for switching to tonight, you can also use a sheet or pillow case (depending on size of cage) for a temporary bedding to see if her sneezing stops. Other than that, just make sure there's no fragrancey type things in the room and see how she is in the morning. If she's still sneezing even on different bedding, I would make an appointment and get her in. You have a couple days if she only just started sneezing today - it's good that you noticed so quickly. I'm sure she'll be fine, even if she does have to go in and get meds! Good luck.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> If you don't have a fleece blanket handy for switching to tonight, you can also use a sheet or pillow case (depending on size of cage) for a temporary bedding to see if her sneezing stops. Other than that, just make sure there's no fragrancey type things in the room and see how she is in the morning. If she's still sneezing even on different bedding, I would make an appointment and get her in. You have a couple days if she only just started sneezing today - it's good that you noticed so quickly. I'm sure she'll be fine, even if she does have to go in and get meds! Good luck.


I might have a pillowcase somewhere, I'll just have to dump the bedding or something real fast tonight. Maybe tomorrow I can go out and find something suitable, I really hope she doesn't have a URI it's saddening because I haven't had her for long.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a quick update, so I woke this morning, and I noticed my hedgie awake, so I uncovered her hide and let her run for a bit, she doesn't seem to be sneezing anymore, still going to keep an eye on her though


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like a URI to me. see a vet who will probably give you an oral anti biotic and it should clear up. also it is very important to say bless you after the hedgehog sneezes...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how do you distinguish URI sneezing from random-dust-in-the-nose sneezing? What other symptoms are there? I'll hear Piglet sneeze maybe once a day and I just thought it was cute, but now I'm worried that this means he's been sick for a long time!


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you distinguish URI sneezing from random-dust-in-the-nose sneezing? What other symptoms are there? I'll hear Piglet sneeze maybe once a day and I just thought it was cute, but now I'm worried that this means he's been sick for a long time!


I don't know, some of the symptoms matched, but she seemed to have stop sneezing wont know for sure until I return home in about an hour or so. Just look at the symptoms and all, I'm just probably overreacting because I barely got her, but I don't want her sick so early on


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did she come from a petstore?


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Did she come from a petstore?


Yeah, sadly she did. The nearest breeder was in North Texas and I live in the deep southern tip. So I started searching, and found her there. I know it isn't recommended to get your hedgehog from a pet store


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A sneeze every so often is normal. Some will sneeze once or twice right when waking up, or if they get a little water in the nose while drinking or taking a bath, or just here and there for no particular reason. If there's an infrequent sneeze without a runny/bubbly nose or wheezing, then it's most likely nothing - just like how people will sneeze once in a while from some sort of irritation, without necessarily being sick. Regular sneezing is more of a concern, but regular sneezing without nasal discharge can just as likely be environmental. In this case, it sounds like there's noticeable improvement after getting rid of the previous bedding, which definitely suggests that's the cause of it. If sneezing keeps up after switching to fleece/fabric, then a vet visit is in order.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

moxieberry said:


> A sneeze every so often is normal. Some will sneeze once or twice right when waking up, or if they get a little water in the nose while drinking or taking a bath, or just here and there for no particular reason. If there's an infrequent sneeze without a runny/bubbly nose or wheezing, then it's most likely nothing - just like how people will sneeze once in a while from some sort of irritation, without necessarily being sick. Regular sneezing is more of a concern, but regular sneezing without nasal discharge can just as likely be environmental. In this case, it sounds like there's noticeable improvement after getting rid of the previous bedding, which definitely suggests that's the cause of it. If sneezing keeps up after switching to fleece/fabric, then a vet visit is in order.


Gonna go out and get fleece in a while, hopefully it'll solve my hedgehog's sneezing.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

moxieberry said:


> A sneeze every so often is normal. Some will sneeze once or twice right when waking up, or if they get a little water in the nose while drinking or taking a bath, or just here and there for no particular reason. If there's an infrequent sneeze without a runny/bubbly nose or wheezing, then it's most likely nothing - just like how people will sneeze once in a while from some sort of irritation, without necessarily being sick. Regular sneezing is more of a concern, but regular sneezing without nasal discharge can just as likely be environmental. In this case, it sounds like there's noticeable improvement after getting rid of the previous bedding, which definitely suggests that's the cause of it. If sneezing keeps up after switching to fleece/fabric, then a vet visit is in order.


So I changed my lining to fleece yesterday and woke up to it sneezing. This is depressing. I told my mom that she has an infection, but unwilling to spend money on a vet is what's keeping my hedgehog alive. I have only had her since last friday, and I do not want her to die so early on in her life. I called the vet yesterday and saw a few topics saying it was just around $70-$80 but my mom still refuses because she thinks it'll cost her $100-$300+
I'm so angry


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

If all else fails and you're desperate, maybe you could ask the vet if they would be willing to prescribe an antibiotic for a URI that you can just pick up without needing a full visit? That way you'd only have to pay for the medication.

I know it's risky, but to be honest, that's what I would do if I had no other options. Keep us posted.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> If all else fails and you're desperate, maybe you could ask the vet if they would be willing to prescribe an antibiotic for a URI that you can just pick up without needing a full visit? That way you'd only have to pay for the medication.
> 
> I know it's risky, but to be honest, that's what I would do if I had no other options. Keep us posted.


I'm very desperate, at this point. I can get money for a full check but that's until tomorrow and that's if my friend is buying my item. She's been sneezing since around Sunday or so, do you know how long it takes before pneumonia develops? I hope she atleast has a week or so before she gets seriously ill


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know how long it takes for a URI to turn deadly, but ask the vet if you could go in today and then do a payment plan rather than paying it all up front.

Or maybe ask your mom to front you the money for today and you'll pay her back?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Vet visit + $20 or around there. With a URI the longer you wait the worse it gets. I wouldnt delay


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Vet visit + $20 or around there. With a URI the longer you wait the worse it gets. I wouldnt delay


I called and the check up is $40 and they do treat hedgies so I'll try today and if my friend does buy my item from me then for sure then! Thank you all, I'll keep you guys posted with new info on how she's doing.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also wouldn't recommend just doing antibiotics without a vet seeing the hedgehog - antibiotics shouldn't be used willy-nilly since things build up a resistance to them. Good luck and I hope you can get her in soon.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> I also wouldn't recommend just doing antibiotics without a vet seeing the hedgehog - antibiotics shouldn't be used willy-nilly since things build up a resistance to them. Good luck and I hope you can get her in soon.


I don't wanna risk it either way. I was planning on going today, but after 6 p.m. they consider it emergency and they raise their fee to $200 and I'm limited on funds at the moment. So I'll be taking her in first thing tomorrow as soon as I get home. Thank you all for your help and hopefully I'll be getting advice later on about other things from you all


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> I also wouldn't recommend just doing antibiotics without a vet seeing the hedgehog - antibiotics shouldn't be used willy-nilly since things build up a resistance to them. Good luck and I hope you can get her in soon.


I just want to add a side note that I totally agree with Lilysmommy about the antibiotics, and I want to clarify that my previous suggestion to have the vet call in a prescription without seeing the hedgehog was only meant for a desperate life-or-death type situation.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > I also wouldn't recommend just doing antibiotics without a vet seeing the hedgehog - antibiotics shouldn't be used willy-nilly since things build up a resistance to them. Good luck and I hope you can get her in soon.
> ...


The sneezing has calmed down, but after all this I am still going in for a checkup to make sure she's okay. She seems to be normal besides the sneezing and her nose, but she isn't like inactive and all. I know she gets exercise because her wheel is dirty everyday


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

you cant get antibiotics without a vet...well usually


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

Update:
Took my hedgie as soon as I got home to the vet and she is now on antibiotics for a week or so. I hope the sneezing is gone by then, again thank you all for the help


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooray! I'm glad you were able to get her treatment  I hope she's feeling better really soon


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you got her in and got some meds! Hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Seasponges (Feb 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> Hooray! I'm glad you were able to get her treatment  I hope she's feeling better really soon


So am I, they had recently lost their exotic animal vet, but another was able to diagnose and prescribe me what she needed. It isn't a hassle to make her take the medicine either! All she does is bite the little syringe then I push the antibiotic in


----------

